# Goodmorning! Breakfast time!



## OandS_CattleCo (Feb 13, 2015)

View attachment 288

View attachment 289


O & S Southfork MN


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

We appear to be having some issues with this post's attachments. We're working on it. Sorry.


----------



## OandS_CattleCo (Feb 13, 2015)

@DoubleR okay no problem at all! Hopefully it works out. Thank you.


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

Are you using an app? If so which one?
Thank you for your patience!


----------



## OandS_CattleCo (Feb 13, 2015)

Yes the one called "Cattle Forum"


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

Apple or Android?


----------



## OandS_CattleCo (Feb 13, 2015)

Apple iPhone


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks for the info! We're working on it.


----------



## OandS_CattleCo (Feb 13, 2015)

Okay thank you guys! If it doesn't work out feel free to delete it and I can try again later


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

Do the photos show up for you?


----------



## OandS_CattleCo (Feb 13, 2015)

No they do not


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

Our techs are still working on the problem. Thank you for your patience! 
Feel free and try posting your photos again.  Hopefully they have it squared away.


----------



## jbardellini (Jan 29, 2015)

OandS_CattleCo said:


> View attachment 288
> 
> 
> View attachment 289
> ...



From the I phone app you seem to need to touch the attachment to open the attached post and pictures. They seem to be formatted as an attachment rather than a link to a separate post 


Sent from my iPhone using Cattle Forum


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

Are they opening to other posts for you JBar?


----------



## jbardellini (Jan 29, 2015)

DoubleR said:


> Are they opening to other posts for you JBar?



Yes here is part of what opens for me with attachment 288















Sent from my iPhone using Cattle Forum


----------



## jbardellini (Jan 29, 2015)

This is attachment 289









Sent from my iPhone using Cattle Forum


----------



## jbardellini (Jan 29, 2015)

Hope this helps the tech boys out . This was done on my iPhone 6 from the phone app 


Sent from my iPhone using Cattle Forum


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

Ok thanks. Same here. Obviously your pictures are posting correctly. So are mine







The techs are working on it. Thanks for the help JBar!


----------



## OandS_CattleCo (Feb 13, 2015)

Goodmorning. Strange... When I click on the attachments it takes me somewhere completely different then the photos I posted... Thank you guys for the help and keeping me updated so far. I will continue to post pictures soon! Maybe one later today! Have a good day!


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

The techs are working on it.  Please post away. Hopefully it will work properly. 
Thank you for your understanding and patience.


----------

